# Budapest - God's providence is incredible!!



## LaurenC (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello all!

I cant hardly type Im so excited with all that has happened and the way God has orchestrated alot of things to seemingly fall into perfect place! His providence is all over the place and Im bubbling over , wanted to share what's happened over the last 2 weeks:

I need to give short thiings to explain ha!
I can harldy type straight!

Ok, I lost job 2 weeks ago and wondered why.... knew I wanted to do some outreach in bUdapest some dya, but had no idea, started looking at organizations and also job opportunities to work with local church, youth group,etc,... so Im online and find this!

..a school says someone dropped out and we need 2 more teachers- and I contact them , and give CV/ resume and they say, YES COME! and housing is paid for year for school PLUS full pay [ so cheaper to live if house is paid, cool! ] AND the placement organization says [ theyre not Christian - keep in mind- the placement company] but they say Hey its a Reformed Christian High-school we're placing you in, *is that ok??! *WHOW! and I say YES! super! I go to a church here in US that is similar type too! [ i ddint know lady and she doesnt speak much English over the phone, so I was subtle about my excitiment!!] so ,she says oh great!....and also there are 2 churches [English and Hungarian types of chruches and 12 people I know there [friends] and a lady at my church [ in CALIF] knows more missionaries there who I could get to know, or help with ,etc! 
IN BUDAPEST , exactly how I prayed and 
EXACTLY how God knew that 
HE put that desire in my heart! 
I m so exciting Im shaky and giggly, ahahah!!! wow!!!!
I moving Octber 1st - soon b.c school started bu theyll wait for me to take class [1/2 day Kindergarten, other half day 9th grade English in diff location] !! yipee!!

Lauren - - thx for all your prayers and encouragement along the way!!!! this is short version b.c sooo many details came together, its hard to even put into words , Ha!!!

-----Added 9/11/2009 at 02:04:00 EST-----

ps- i am still blown away by it, and found ticket to go 1,000 less than most flights, God is good , I cant say this enuf!! obviously! ha!

I just want to encouraage you that I had my down moments and doubts of what to do with job loss, but He knew this would HAPPEN, and God is so amazingly faithful anyway, that he has caused me more joy in seeeing all He's doing!! <3


----------



## Curt (Sep 11, 2009)

My wife will be in Budapest next week. She goes there regularly and has lots of contacts (expat and national). If you need some help, PM me.


----------



## Idelette (Sep 11, 2009)

Lauren,

What wonderful news, I'm so happy to hear how the Lord has worked all these things out!!!! Praise God!! Were you able to get ahold of anyone in Budapest through the contact that I sent as well? I hope things go well for you there, and that the Lord will work in and through you greatly for His Glory! Please keep in touch!


----------



## Baptist-1689er (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## LeeJUk (Sep 11, 2009)

Halleluia, what an encouragement to the situation I'm in.

Thanks for your post Lauren and I think many should follow suit. This kind of stuff really builds people up.


----------



## ClayPot (Sep 11, 2009)

God's providence is amazing.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 11, 2009)

1. If you don't already know of Rob Futo in Hungary, I can supply his email address.

2. *DO* take the time to write down as much of these displays of God's providence, as a future testimony to yourself and for others as a witness to His love, mercy and grace.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 11, 2009)

You should also look up Bill Dickerson in Budapest, who is a PCA missionary that our church in Ithaca, NY supported forever. I assume Bill and his family are still there, but I haven't had any contact with him since I was there for a conference in 2002.


----------



## PointingToChrist (Sep 12, 2009)

This is wonderful news. It is amazing when you can see the Lord at work.

I have been to Budapest and thought it was a very nice city. I love Europe and hope to go back someday.


----------

